# Hello, first post!



## Cosmic (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello, My names Andrew from Bournemouth in the U.K. I kept my first mantid 15 yrs ago and have started keeping them again for the last couple of months as I now have a fish/bug house to keep them in!

Been a member if this site for a while now but never felt the need to post untill today, just thought I better post here first as I know Rick gets alittle funny about posting in the main forum first!


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome. Also be sure to give the search feature a try.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 30, 2008)

hELLO AND WELCOME TO THE FORUM COSMIC, FROM OHIO :lol:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 2, 2008)

welcome, from huddersfield


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! Including me, there are about 3-4 Andrews already on the forum.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome from Montana! My name is Chris. I hope you enjoy this hobby well.


----------



## bugzilla (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello  

What fish do you keep?


----------

